# TIPPS für Angelgebiete in NL



## Bi3rch3n (19. Juli 2008)

Hallo liebe Fischhjäger, 
wir haben vor das nächste Wochenende in Holland zu angeln, sind uns aber über unser Angelzielgebiet im Unklaren, da wir uns dort mit den Gewässern überhaupt nicht auskennen. 
Super wäre es wenn dort ein FLuss und einen See  zur Beangelung liegen würde, wenn nur eins von beiden wäre auch kein problem, sind für jeden Tipp dankbar. 
Da ich davon ausgehe das man in Holland überall einen Zeltplatz (oder im Notfall Bed&Breakfast) vorfindet wäre dies sekundär, aber auch schön zu wissen falls dort in der nähe ein solcher vorliegen würde.
Super wäre noch neben dem genauen Gebiet wenn ihr dazuschreibt, wo man diese Mitgliedschaft (Vispas) vor Ort erwerben kann. 
Vielen dank für Eure Antworten , noch ein schönes WE und Perti Heil
Bi3rchen


----------



## gimli (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: TIPPS für Angelgebiete in NL*



> Hallo liebe Fischhjäger,
> wir haben vor das nächste Wochenende in Holland zu angeln,


Wie ich finde, eine klasse Idee. #6


> sind uns aber über unser Angelzielgebiet im Unklaren,


Das ist nicht ganz so gut, aber die Niederlande sind ja nicht so groß. 


> da wir uns dort mit den Gewässern überhaupt nicht auskennen.


Das ist nicht weiter schlimm, kaum einer kennt dort alle Gewässer. Ich auch nicht. 


> Super wäre es wenn dort ein FLuss und einen See zur Beangelung liegen würde, wenn nur eins von beiden wäre auch kein problem, sind für jeden Tipp dankbar.


Wie wäre es mit der Provinz Limburg? Speziell Maas und Maasplassen? Oder vielleicht Seeland? Etwas größere Seen, dafür weniger Flüsse. Dazwischen wäre noch Nordbraband, bis nach Südholland mit dem Rhein-Delta! Mehr Fluss, weniger große Seen? Oder Gelderland und Overijssel ebenfalls Fluss (Ijssel) und Seen? Vielleicht die Provinz Utrecht, Vinkeveen, oder Flevoland nit dem Gooi-, Velouwe-, Ketel- und Markermeer? Oder Friesland, oder Nord-Holland mit jeweils IJsselmeer, Poldern und Seen und Meer? Vielleicht aber auch Drenthe mit seinen Kanälen, oder Groningen, vom Lauwerssee bis hin zum Dollart? Sorry, wenn ich etwas vergessen habe. :m


> Da ich davon ausgehe das man in Holland überall einen Zeltplatze (oder im Notfall Bed&Breakfast) vorfindet wäre dies sekundär, aber auch schön zu wissen falls dort in der nähe ein solcher vorliegen würde.


Das ist wahrscheinlich überall möglich, nur sind zur Zeit Ferien, Hauptsaison, sowohl in NL als auch in D.


> Super wäre noch neben dem genauen Gebiet wenn ihr dazuschreibt, wo man diese Mitgliedschaft (Vispas) vor Ort erwerben kann.


Wenn du weißt, wo du hin willst, schaue doch einfach hier nach. Dort findest du Vereine und/oder Angelläden. :m


> Vielen dank für Eure Antworten , noch ein schönes WE und Perti Heil
> Bi3rchen


Gerne. Bitte erzähle wo du warst und wie es abgelaufen ist.


----------



## Bi3rch3n (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: TIPPS für Angelgebiete in NL*

Guten Morgen Gimli, 
ich hätte mich wohl bezüglich Zielgebiet ( Seengröße etc ) exacter ausdrücken sollen. 
Wir suchen eher "kleinere" Seen und Flüsse ,die aber einen guter Bestand an Fisch bieten  , und wollten hauptsächlich auf  Raubfische (Barsch, Forelle, Zander etc aber auch Aal) angeln.

Ich hoffe dir schweben gerade ein paar Gebiete vor, die du uns empfehlen könntest.  
Die Entfernung ist völlig egal (Holland ist ja auch nicht wirklich gross  ), da wir 1. mobil sind und 2. Zeit haben .  Wäre schön wenn du zu deinen favourisierten Gebieten ein paar gute Angelstellen dazuschreiben würdest. 
Nochmals Dank für die erste Antwort ! 
Lg & gn8 Bierchen


----------



## Bi3rch3n (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: TIPPS für Angelgebiete in NL*

Hallo nochmal, 
nach eigener langer Recherche werden wir wohl entweder in die utrechter Gegend oder nach Friesland fahren. 
Kann mir dort jemand einen Fluss/Kanal/See empfehlen der nicht allzugroß ist und den man gut vom Ufer aus beangeln kann ?   

Wäre schön bis morgen (DI) ein Paar Antworten zu bekommen, da wir dort spätestens sämtliche Reisevorbereitungen (Unterkunft etc) ogranisieren wollen und es doch schön wäre nicht einfach aufs blaue irgendwo hinfahren und am Sonntag enttäuscht von unserer 1. Hollandangeltour zurückkommen...  

Danke für eure Antworten
 Lg Bierchen


----------



## powermike1977 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: TIPPS für Angelgebiete in NL*

hey pivo! guck doch mal bei google earth in deiner urlaubsgegend nach...das ding gibt dir echt gute tips!  dann noch n paar angellaeden googlen und die vor ort anhauen...besser als nichts .
mike


----------

